

Chinese University Students Make A Java Version Of Core LLVM - protomyth
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIxMDM

======
jt2190
"China" did not make this... A description and a download were posted [1] on
the Shanghai Jiao Tong University wiki by Hao Liu(刘浩) [2]

    
    
      [1] http://tcloud.sjtu.edu.cn/wiki/index.php/User:Liuhaots:JLLVM
      [2] http://tcloud.sjtu.edu.cn/wiki/index.php/User:Liuhaots

------
spullara
This looks to be more like just an IR parser. I was imaging that it actually
ran LLVM IR.

------
ww520
That's great. People trying different things. Hope that makes languages
targeting JVM easier.

------
cardiffspaceman
One can always execute (interpret) after parsing, by any strategy from lame to
excellent. Meanwhile if I were involved with LLVM I'd be proud to see 'my' IR
being exploited like this.

Didn't "America" invent LLVM?

------
sonnyhe2002
How hard is it for the reporter to find out which university did this? By not
knowing the school or the people involved, this article seems less trust
worthy.

~~~
67726e
Just more blogspam. Calling the person who wrote this a "reporter" is a
definitely not right.

------
realrocker
the whole of china, you say...

~~~
GuiA
If every inhabitant wrote a single line of code, they could rewrite the linux
kernel in mere seconds!

